# Carrot Cake made with Amish Friendship Starter



## smokinhusker

Since I posted Amish Friendship Starter Sticky Buns, I figured I'd go ahead and post the Carrot Cake, which is made from the same starter.

Amish Friendship Starter-Original Instructions (my modifications are in RED)

3 c. AP Flour, divided 

3 c. Granulated White Sugar

3 c. Milk

Day 1: In a 2 qt Non Metal Container, mix 1 c. AP Flour and 1 c. Sugar together and mix thoroughly or the flour will lump when you add the milk. Slowly, with a Non Metal Whisk/Spoon/Spatula stir 1 c. milk into the flour/sugar mixture. Cover loosely and let stand at room temperature until bubbly. 

Day 2-4: Stir starter once each day.

Day 5: Stir in 1 c. flour, 1 c. sugar and 1 c. milk (mixing the flour and sugar as in Day 1, then add the milk and stirring into the primary starter) Instead of adding 1 c. flour, sugar and milk, you can add 1/2 c. of each to make less starter by Day 10 because I don't always bake something on Day 10.

Day 6-9: Stir starter once each day.

Day 10: Stir in 1 c. flour, 1 c. sugar and 1 c. milk (same as Days 1 and 5). Remove 1 c. starter for your recipe. Give 2 c. to friends. Store remaining 1 c. in fridge or start 10 day cycle over beginning with Day 2. Here again I only add 1/2 c. each of flour, sugar and milk. I don't give any away either. If I end up with too much I just freeze it in 1 c. quantities for later use. If frozen, let thaw and come to room temp for at least 3 hours.

Amish Friendship Carrot Cake 

1 cup Amish Friendship Starter 

2/3 cup Vegetable Oil

3 Eggs

1/2 tsp. Salt

1 tsp. Vanilla Extract

1 Tbsp. Cinnamon

1 cup Sugar

2 cups AP Flour

1 1/4 tsp. Baking Powder

1/2 tsp. Baking Soda

1 Small Box Sugar Free Vanilla Instant Pudding

3 Medium Carrots, cleaned and shredded

1/2 cup Raisin

1/2 cup Chunky Applesauce (I can't find it here so I use regular unsweetened)

1 tsp. Nutmeg

1/2 tsp. Ground Cloves

Preheat oven to 325*. Mix well all ingredients. Spray Bundt pan with Baker's Joy or other non stick spray and spoon mixture into pan, leveling it out. Bake in 325* oven for 55-65 minutes. Let cool for a few minutes and flip out of pan. Finish cooling before frosting.

Cream Cheese Frosting

1 8 ounce block Cream Cheese, softened

1/2 cup Butter, softened

1 tsp. Vanilla Extract

1 lb Confectioner's Sugar

Beat Cream cheese and butter together til smooth. Add Vanilla and Confectioner's Sugar (about 1/2 cup) at a time and continue beating until all Confectioner's sugar has been added and frosting is smooth.

Frost cake and refrigerate.













Amish Carrot Cake.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 10, 2012


















Before Frosting Carrot cake.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 10, 2012


















Frosted Carrot cake.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 10, 2012


















Inside Amish Friendship Starter Carrot Cake.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 10, 2012


















Slice Carrot cake.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 10, 2012






I sent half to work with Rock and the other half went to the single dad he works with. The guy is addicted to this cake like a crack addict! It stays moist for about 10 days.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rdknb

WOW, that looks very good


----------



## daveomak

RdKnB said:


> WOW, that looks very good


                              X2


----------



## smokinhusker

Thank you!


RdKnB said:


> WOW, that looks very good


Thanks Dave!


DaveOmak said:


> RdKnB said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that looks very good
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------

